# Honda eu3000is inv gen has 130 psi on the compression gauge and has blue spark.wiil not run.at sll.



## Sawman (Apr 9, 2021)

Why does this unit not start.it has everything spark comp fuel
Won't run new carb new servo new coil.wont run.


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 8, 2021)

Switch spark plugs and check timing could have a sheered key.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Sawman said:


> wont run.


Have you tried starting fluid? If it doesn't fire with that, it sure does sound like a timing issue.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Starting fluid. Fixed many a starting problem with it. One being my EU2000. If it sits up for too long it will ONLY start with starting fluid. Allows the weak and ill-motivated, me, to get past the current crisis and on to the successive tear in the space/time continuum.


----------

